# Look 585



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

Well I have looked all over my new 585 and I am yet to find a" Made in France" Sticker 

SO was it ??? 

I was told it was! my KG 86 has "Made in France" all over it 

and you would expect the 585 to have it aswell?? The French love telling ppl the made things lol 

Twiggy73


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Made in Tunisia.


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

ewitz said:


> Made in Tunisia.


\

Africa ??? WT?


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

'Unlike many manufacturers, LOOK creates their own proprietary moduli (HR, HM, and VHM) from carbon at their own facilities. (They 'cook' it at different temps and times to create specific moduli.) They originally set up their carbon works at the HQ in Nevers, France but out grew it’s capacity, and they built a second plant in Tunisia – where they mold carbon frames and parts exclusively for their own brands. Design and initial production of all carbon is done in France, while larger quantities are produced at the factory in Tunisia, then everything is shipped back to France for final finishing and quality checks. You gotta admire a company that is so committed to its products that it does not out source production, nor do they produce carbon parts for anyone else. LOOK carbon is 100% LOOK carbon.'


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

So what is the story then with the Look 566 fram being produced by a Taiwan manufacturer. Not that this necessarily makes it inferior, but if they have the technology and capacity why outsouce?


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Weav said:


> So what is the story then with the Look 566 fram being produced by a Taiwan manufacturer. Not that this necessarily makes it inferior, but if they have the technology and capacity why outsouce?


Combination of factors. It is the only lugless ( monocoque/Tube to tube construction) type Look frame and having to meet specific price point that necessitate the Asian production.


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

Isn't the 586 frame lugless? Is it built in Taiwan as well?


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

ksanbon said:


> Isn't the 586 frame lugless? Is it built in Taiwan as well?


I stand corrected


----------



## boarder1995 (May 9, 2006)

My older 2006 585 has made in France stickers in and on it. It's an all lugged build.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

The 585, 586, 595, and 596 are all manufactured in our factory in Tunisia. It sounds strange at first, but consider: 1) it is about a 2 hour flight from Paris; 2) most Tunisians speak French; 3) great beaches; 4) allows us to maintain production flexibility, and the ability to innovate at the manufacturing level. This last one is really important. There is one company who has everything manufactured in Asia, but is currently promoting the fact that they just built a small batch production facility in CA to develop new techniques and products. We've been building carbon frames in France for 25 years, and now for 6 years in Tunisia. 

As I mentioned last week in a different thread, the factory is owned by LOOK and one of LOOK's owners actually has a place in Tunisia and lives there 2-3 weeks out of the month. His son also works at the factory and lives in Tunisia full time, as do several other LOOK employees who relocated from France. I just got back from a visit to the factory, and it is quite a place!

The 566, 576 and 986 are manufactured in Asia. This is mainly due to capacity and cost. While Tunisia is certainly less costly than France, it is still considerably more than Asia. Manufacturing in Asia is the only way to offer a complete bike with full carbon frame and fork in the $2500-3000 price range. 

chas


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks for the interesting info Chas...

At the end of the day I have been on Looks for close to 10 years now.
Still love every ride on it.

Trying to find a excuse to get a new one but to tell you the truth cannot find one 

When I upgraded from my KG381 Team years ago ok there was some tiny things to use as an excuse.  

Keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------

